# Farbe auf der Konsole



## Wolfsbein (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo

ich will Ausgaben, die mit System.out.print* gemacht werden farbig auf der Konsole (von Eclipse) haben. Bei System.err.print() ist es ja schliesslich rot. Google sagt man muesse irgendwie mit ESC arbeiten. Ich vermute aber fast, dass es gar nicht geht, ausser man hat eine spezielle Konsole. Oder hat irgendwer den ultimativen Tipp? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Das geht so nicht ohne weiteres... eine einfache Möglichkeit wäre die Verwendung von JCurses:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/javacurses/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Wolfsbein (31. Mai 2006)

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Trotzdem danke.


----------

